# Which wireless adaptor for my TIVO



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Im planning on upgrading the software on a spare TIVO unit. My service # starts with 351. I dont see that on the list for adaptors. I currently have a dlink 108Mbs g router and would like to stay with dlink. The tivo is the SD 40 model.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Get a Netgear FA120; you'll have no troubles with that one. If you really want to stick with D-Link, the D-Link DUB-E100 will work.



> I know its not award winning... but you can drink beer in my theater!


If you're ever in Wichita, check out Warren Theaters...you can have beer and dinner brought to your seat.


----------



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, but aren't those WIRED adapters? Im running wireless.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you have an HDTivo correct?
Wireless won't work on HDTivo as far as I know.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You'll need to use a wired adapter (such as those listed above) and an ethernet bridge (or a router in ethernet bridge mode, such as the ZyXel P330W).


----------



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> you have an HDTivo correct?
> Wireless won't work on HDTivo as far as I know.


Yes, but that is not the TIVO I want to network. I want to network the SD=DVR40. Seems from what Ive read on here that others have been able to use wireless adaptors with their DTV TIVOs.

This is what Im looking to do: (Post by Austin Bike)

How to support ANY stream from your computer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was obsessed with getting a streaming internet station to my TiVo HMO and was having no luck until I stumbled upon ShoutCast which is a plug-in for WinAmp that lets you broadcast over a network.

I was able to get the station to play in WinAmp and was able to use ShoutCast to "rebroadcast" over my network only and the TiVo was able to pick up the stream like a normal internet stream (I just pointed the Tivo to the server in my M3U playlist).

But then I really stumbled onto the goldmine - ShoutCast has a parameter that you can change, the default is "WinAmp" but the alternate is "Sound card".

By switching to Sound Card, any sound that goes through the sound card is broadcast out to the Tivo.

This means that ANY music that you can play on your computer can be sent to the TiVo. Internet radio with proprietary formats? No problem. AAC music files? No Problem. MusicMatch custom radio stations? No Problem.

The real kicker is that if you have windows XP pro, you can use the remote desktop feature to manage the remote server so it can be anywhere in the house. If you don't have Windows XP, check out a freeware program called Tight VNC which does a pretty good job of giving you a remote console to the remote system (screen refreshes can be a pain with some applications.)

I dont have the capability of running a wired system. I guess if I cant go wireless then Ill have to keep looking for an alternative.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there are VERY few wireless B adapters sold that work anymore and NO G ones.
www.tivo.com/support has a list. Just ignore the ones that require 7.xx software.


----------



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> there are VERY few wireless B adapters sold that work anymore and NO G ones.
> www.tivo.com/support has a list. Just ignore the ones that require 7.xx software.


Will the b adapter be compatible with my g network? Is b fast enough to run audio without buffering during playback and stuff? Thanks!!!!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

RonMan said:


> Will the b adapter be compatible with my g network? Is b fast enough to run audio without buffering during playback and stuff? Thanks!!!!


Yes but it has a tendency to slow the whole wireless part of your network.So depending on how much you actually use wireless for other thing it might be worth it to get another wireless router to put only Tivo's on.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I have just been down that road re: wireless and wired adapters. What I found was that an old Microsoft MN-510 as well as a linksys WUSB11 ver.2.6 worked well with SD directvs. I have a linksys WRT54G router. Of additional interest, I have just today zippered my HR10-250 using a wired Netgear FA120 while the Farralon USB to ethernet adapter works for the SD boxes but not with the HR10-250. BTW Thanks to Gunny and Rbautch. 
Hope this helps 
Bigbearf


----------



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Seems like this is more difficult than what I initially thought. This might not work.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

RonMan said:


> Seems like this is more difficult than what I initially thought. This might not work.


Most of the initial problems seem to be network related (wrong subnet setup, need USB2 driver for your adapter to work, getting router to work wirelessly, unhappy with transfer speed of wireless). But it has been my experience in general that setting up a network generally gives people a hard time.

Best advice stick to hardware that people recommend and say works. Get or make a serial cable. Wired networks are faster, easier to set up, more secure and more reliable than wireless. That said Wireless does work fine once you get it working and 802.11b will transfer right around realtime speed (1 hour show transfer usually in just under an hour +/- 5 minutes). If you need faster transfer times go wired or if you need wireless and fast time (or just like to spend money) get a wired adapter and use a wireless access point to bridge to your network (bridging does add another layer of complexity and difficulty).


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I went down the same road a month ago. Ended up finally finding a WRT54G router and setting it up as a bridge with the hacked firmware. Has worked flawlessly for me. 

E-bay seemed like a good resource when I was looking to just by the wireless b adapter.


----------

